# New German Equivalent to France-Passion: Gruene Zwiebel!



## Boff

Hi,

currently an equivalent to the successful France-Passion scheme is being introduced in Germany:

Grüne Zwiebel

Grüne Zwiebel translates as "Green Onion", I have no idea why they have chosen this name, but the scheme looks promising.

Same principle as with France-Passion: You get a booklet and a sticker (with a green onion, of course) for your windscreen. Having those two you can stay at all the sites listed in the booklet for up to 24 hours free of charge. You may only use the spaces marked with the green onion. If they are already occupied, then either ask the host, or move on.

No obligations for the hosts to provide anything more than a pitch, so arrive fully supplied. Neither is there any obligation for the guests to buy anything, but of course some hosts run farm shops, restaurants etc. and would be happy to see their motorhoming guests there.

In 2009 participation is free of charge, but probably for 2010 a fee will be introduced.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## RainDancer

Hi Boff

Thanks for the information. I have faxed my application to them hopefully I will get a reply.


----------



## GEMMY

I too contacted them by E - mail, on sending it my computer crashed vista.I do hope it was just a coincedence  8O 
tony


----------



## Diver

Thanks Boff,
I've applied via email. On sending the form a new blank email window opened in Outlook. In case the Form didn't go, I've copied the info into the email and sent that as well. 
Vista didn't crash but Explorer closed itself.


----------



## joedenise

*Application*

I think I've registered - filled in the form and "sent" - form then went blank so not sure whether it was sent or not! Didn't crash or shut anything down though.

Hope it did and we get the vingette as we're off to Germany for our September holiday.

Denise


----------



## Telbell

Thanks for that Gerhard

This bit is interesting:


> Please don't call to make reservations for a parking space if there is no number listed in guidebook.


This implies it is/may be possible to ring ahead and book? Unlike France Passion


----------



## angie

Thank you Gerhard,
I've sent off an email ( had to copy and paste as email went blank)
It would be nice if we receive it soon as we are off to Germany for Easter


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks from me too Boff. A good find.

I filled in the e-mail application form and then, when I pressed "Anschicken" my details copied themselves into an e-mail form and I sent that. I've never had one of those before.

Still not had the pdf instruction book.

G


----------



## peejay

Thanks Gerhard.

A great idea, email sent.

Gruß Pete


----------



## Caggsie

Thanks for that Boff. Were off in July so will come in handy. I'm going to assume it has worked - pressed the submit button, I had to look in my german dictionary to find out what the options meant. As the others have said I don't know whether it went or not - there was no confirmation, or email pop up but windows did warn me the the system was sending something and that the information wasnt encrypted.


----------



## peejay

Hi Caggsie, if you check your sent box it should be in there if you were succesful  

Pete


----------



## Caggsie

So it has  

Thanks Peejay


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks Gerhard, application sent.

Another worthy addition to the efficient German Tourism industry hopefully.

Jock.


----------



## Diver

I don't think we need to get too excited yet with only 17 sites to visit by 25 members.

If you click on the map you get this (rough translation):

Our members on 20 February 2009
Travel mobilists: 25
Host: 17

The exact locations and descriptions of the host enterprises receive you with our travel guide. You keep this constantly up-to-date dispatched with in the season 2009 the free membership. 

Over in the course of the season host enterprises which can be come all members are informed by email.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Can someone post the email address please as need to use firefox and googlemail to send details with


----------



## Grizzly

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Can someone post the email address please as need to use firefox and googlemail to send details with


[email protected]

G


----------



## zulurita

Thanks Boff,

I sent mine via using Firefox but as I clicked on the email link it went via outlook express so it has my googlemail address and home email address. Oh well never mind, it did seem to go ok.


----------



## chrisgog

E mail sent. Germany in July.
Chris


----------



## peejay

Boff said:


> Grüne Zwiebel translates as "Green Onion", I have no idea why they have chosen this name, but the scheme looks promising.


Being curious (nosey), I just had to find out, so sent an email and received a prompt reply today.

The owner grew up in the 60's/70's and was a fan of Booker T and the MG's and their hit 'Green Onions', simple as that. :wink:

Pete


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Boff

Thanks for the tip. Email sent no probs.

Germany in June.

Sal


----------



## Chausson

Thanks Boff
Email sent no problems.

Ron


----------

